# Solved: Avira Popup removed, now what



## hudstore44 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok, so I was sick of the Avira popup and I took the steps to remove it. I clicked the Deny column in the "read and execute" area. The popup is gone. Unfortunately now every time I get on the internet now I get this new popup that says "This program is blocked by group policy. For more information, contact your system administrator." This is in refernece to the impgui.exe file. Can someone tell me how to get rid of this box? I like Avira but I'm sick of this thing. I tried uninstalling and then reinstalling the program and it is still there. I have a Compaq SR5410F, Running windows 7

I'm so sick of impgui.exe and I don't even know what it's for.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://www.avira.com/en/support-for-home-knowledgebase-detail/kbid/1197

You need to reverse what you did and give permissions back to then program to read & execute under whatever user accounts or system accounts originally had permissions
If you cannot then a complete reinstall of the operating system might be the only fix

Changing permissions on files or accounts is always fraught with danger and can easily end up with unfortunate results

Avira provide a simple way for you NOT to get the advertising that they are trying to give you without potentially wrecking your computer


----------



## hudstore44 (Dec 29, 2008)

I had to uninstall and then reinstall it. Hope this works. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## hudstore44 (Dec 29, 2008)

So I uninstalled Avira, restarted, cleaned the computer using ccleaner. restarted again and then reinstalled Avira. Granted I used the copy of Avira in my downloads. Last night right before going to bed the same stupid box popped open telling me that there was an issue with the ipmgui.exe file. How to I get rid of this? Do I have to go to a different virus program to get it to stop? I like Avira, but if this is going to be an issue for the rest of my computer's life, I don't like Avira that much.

Please help,
H


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe this can help?

http://www.avira.com/en/support-for-home-knowledgebase-detail?kbid=1260


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

did you read the link I gave you earlier
http://www.avira.com/en/support-for-home-knowledgebase-detail/kbid/1197

BUT unless you reverse the file permissions you set, before trying to disable it in the approved way, it won't make any difference
What will happen is that the file will still be the original one because you removed the permission to enable it to be deleted


----------



## hudstore44 (Dec 29, 2008)

I tried to reverse them and it is in the system now and won't let me change anything. Tried it for 2 hours last night. My wife made me quit because I was swearing to much at the computer.

And no I didn't read the damn thing. I will. After my next class gets over.


----------



## hudstore44 (Dec 29, 2008)

OK, So I went and have made sure that the read and execute thing was back to "factory settings." I followed what the link says to do. I don't have the popup window telling me to update to pro or anything like that anymore. Yet, the window continues to pop up saying that "This program is blocked by group policy." How do I stop that window from consistently making its unwanted presence known?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Changing the file permissions to deny read and execute does not give you a error message regarding group policy. What else did you do ? Did you play with Software Restriction Policy ?


----------



## hudstore44 (Dec 29, 2008)

This morning I uninstalled the program, cleaned the computer with ccleaner, and then even looked for any file with avira in the name and deleted that. Restarted the computer and then cleaned the computer again. Then I went to avira .com and installed a brand new free antivurs from their website. Then after waiting too long for it to install, the damn window popped up again. Shouldn't uninstalling the program clear everything associated with Avira? Do I need to scrap Avira altogether and go to another free service?

Avira is a serviceable program, but I don't know if it is worth it to have to deal with that damn ipmgui.exe error popping up all the time.

H


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You might want to follow avira's manual removal steps, see below:

http://www.avira.com/en/support-for-home-knowledgebase-detail/kbid/902


----------



## hudstore44 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll try it later tonight, but I'm worried about that link. This was in step #1: "Note:
This is not necessary for Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus." Which is the version that I have. That being said, maybe that was just for step #1. I'll try the rest of the steps...


----------



## hudstore44 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry it' been a while. I figured it out and it works. Thank you all. How do I signify that this issue is now closed?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Can you tell us what solved the issue?

You've already marked it solved so that's all you need to do.


----------



## hudstore44 (Dec 29, 2008)

Realizing my own stupidity solved this, kind of. After reading the threads, especially the links that were provided I fixed/uninstalled/re-installed and nothing was working. Then I remembered that my wife had put another log in account on the computer so that my sons could play games but we had control options on that one. I guess at one point I installed the Avira on that account. Once I uninstalled that one, the heavens opened and the thing was solved. 

Major thank yous to all who helped with this one. I was starting to think it was some sort of Virus.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for posting back with the solution. :up:


----------

